# What is the best place to sell used baby carriers?



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I have my size 4 blue fleece hotsling (like new in the original package) and my khaki patapum that I only used for a couple months listed on diaper swappers and no bites. I usually use ebay, but I am tired of the fees. Where do you recommend I list them to get the best return?? I am really only using my Babyhawk Mei Tai these days and need the $$.
Thanks


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

thebabywearer.com has a great For Sale or Trade board. I'm not sure it's the place for the best return, since I feel like most people usually price carriers a little lower there (karma and all).


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

The babywearer.com FSOT forums are great! There's also a Babywearing SWAP yahoo group that's pretty active. I think sellers tend to get better prices at both of those places than eBay.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks! I will look at both of those, plus I remember now that attached to baby has a swap.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

I have seen several ISO hotslings here on the TP forum of MDC. Do an advanced search of hotslings in TP and you'll see. 4 is a common size (it's what I was looking for, unfortunately I don't want fleece!) so I would think you'd get some bites if you listed it there.

have you tried your local craigslist too? It's free to list and if you find someone local no one has to deal with paying shipping so you could possibly price it higher.


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

I've sold a couple carriers at thebabywearer.com and it went real well!
Definately check it out if you like.


----------



## lmartinx1 (Feb 4, 2007)

While we're on the subject....are there any other places (other than those that are already listed in this thread) that a mama can check out to buy/sell/trade carriers?

Here's what I've found so far:
TBW
DS
Diaper Pin
MDC

If anyone can add to this list, it would be a great help!!


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

is your patapum regular or toddler size? I'm interested in toddler- please pm me!


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

No sorry regular (not toddler).


----------



## jeoweo (Apr 14, 2004)

do you still have your infant Patapum? I'm interested.


----------

